
AMD may have to stop making x86 CPUs tomorrow  - azharcs
http://www.geek.com/articles/chips/amd-may-have-to-stop-making-x86-cpus-tomorrow-20090514/
======
lsb
Perhaps we'll get a big shift towards more ARM processors soon? "Performance
per watt" was big in Jobs' pitch of the move from Power PC to Intel Core.

The 8086 was released in 1978, and 31-year-old bytecode still runs on Intel's
newest x86 chips. The only thing that's stayed more constant for 3 decades is
the rotational frequency of disk platters.

~~~
gaius
Or SPARC!

------
habs
After losing $1.45 billion due to illegal operations in Europe, I'm sure
kicking AMD out the x86 market won't warm them to the anti-trust commission.

~~~
tc
Keep in mind AMD was the one lobbying worldwide for anti-trust actions against
Intel (even as their market share was growing). Setting up your competition to
get slapped with a record-setting fine on dubious non-sworn evidence is
playing pretty dirty. I suspect Intel is looking for ways to return the favor.

~~~
nop
It's only dirty if Intel isn't guilty but AMD is somehow influencing the
ruling against Intels favor. Assuming AMD is indeed doing that, it's still
only the corporate version of reporting a crime to the police.

~~~
tc
We live in a messy world where regulators often have wide discretion and
politically-driven motivations. Guilt or innocence in a matter like this is on
a completely different plane from guilt or innocence in a murder trial. Even
if we had perfect information about the past, reasonable people could debate
endlessly about whether the sum of actions constituted "anti-competitive"
behavior (which is banned) rather than just simple competition (which is
encouraged, as opposed to, say, collusion).

